# Caffeine!!!



## coffeelove91 (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi everyone, this is my first post









I've a question for you all: Which coffee has the highest caffeine content?

I know the lightest roast has the highest content, but can anyone name any brands in particular? I'm in need for something that will make me completely alert, that can cure even the worst nights sleep the following morning.

And any tips on how to make it to its best.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi and welcome to Coffee Forums.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi and welcome to Coffee Forums UK

Robusta has a higher caffeine content than Arabica, so you might wish to try these beans

I have tried them, they work okay in milk, but was not keen on espresso alone. I needed the sweetness of the milk to balance out the flavours (as you would expect)

At £5 for 250g they are worth a punt


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

Welcome! Also, what's your brew method? And do you have your own grinder?

I think Glenn made a very good recommendation for espresso. To mention a couple of other options:

The Rombouts "My Coffee Moment" single-use coffee filters available in the supermarket are very nice tasting and very easy for those mornings when you're not feeling quite acute enough to pull a good espresso shot. The "Intense" flavour is strong and black and packs a useful amount of kick in my opinion (but I'm a relative lightweight, so YMMV).

My wife is essentially immune to caffeine (so is her father). Neither filter coffee nor espresso affects her. But Turkish coffee does. After two cups she knows what the rest of us feel like when we've had too much coffee. So based on that, if you really want to go hardcore, I'd say go Turkish. Supplies can be had from http://www.mambocino.com/


----------



## coffeelove91 (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi everyone, thanks for your suggestions.

I think I am fast becoming immune to caffeine and so am trying to cut down on tea through the day to feel the benefits from a good coffee in the morning.

I don't have any coffee 'equipment' at the moment, but will 'invest' in anything I need.

Is there anything from that site that you would recommend? Which product does your wife use, and which machine/method would I need?

Can you order from that site?

Thanks


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

Equipment for Turkish is minimal: an ibrik/cezve which is quite inexpensive unless you get an antique or fancified one, a measuring spoon, and a heat source. A hob with a gas flame that can be turned down to a very low simmer is good for this, but really you can make do with anything.

There is nothing necessarily special about the coffee except that it is ground finer than anything sold in the supermarket - it is literally powder, with the consistency of flour. You can purchase it preground from purveyors of Middle Eastern or Greek (or probably some other regional) goods. (I grind mine myself because I happen to have a suitable grinder, but most commonly available home grinders can't do this.)

I met some Mambocino people at the recent SCAE trade show and they seemed like they were eager to sell over the Internet, but I haven't actually tried ordering from their site. I'd try phoning or emailing to see what they can do to help you.

Most of our own Turkish experience comes from when we lived in the United States, where we bought our supplies from Natasha's Cafe. Not really a suitable option over here, but her writeups may help get you up to speed on this style and the varieties available. (My wife loved the cardamom flavoured one, and I enjoyed the cordiander, but Turkish coffee doesn't really need any added flavour.) Note also the links to instructions and 'reflections' that are near the bottom of that page.


----------



## coffeelove91 (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi, thanks for the link









So, just reverting back to my original question, is Turkish a particularly good one for waking one up during the morning (or any time of the day), seeing as it works wonders for your wife.

I like the look of Turkish.


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

I think you have to try it for yourself. I find it to be pretty strong stuff, but I'm a lightweight and not really qualified to speak to the needs of someone with good caffeine tolerance.

Good luck, whatever you try!


----------

